# DENON AVR-X2400H - Wie einbinden/mit Lautsprechern ergänzen?



## GTStar (4. Januar 2018)

*DENON AVR-X2400H - Wie einbinden/mit Lautsprechern ergänzen?*

Ich habe mir ganz frisch den *DENON AVR-X2400H* zugelegt. Der schien mir für gutes Geld viele Optionen zu bieten, da ich vor allem soundtechnisch (Musik aller Richtungen (v.a. Trance, aber auch rockiges und popiges) und BluRays) aufrüsten möchte.

Jetzt ist die Frage, wie sich der DENON am besten in meine bisherige Hardware-Ausstattung integrieren und was  sich alles wie sinnvoll kombinieren lässt sowie was gute Ergänzungen (v.a.  *Lautsprecher*) wären. Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir ein paar gute Tipps geben 

Bisher habe ich folgende Geräte im Einsatz:
*1. PC (Wohnzimmer):
*Windows 10-PC mit Wavemaster MOODY BT 2.1 Lautsprecher System (65 Watt) mit Bluetooth-Streaming Aktiv-Boxen
AVM FRITZ!Box 6490 Cable (daran habe ich alles  LAN/WLAN-fähige eingebunden - auch Spotify nutze ich darüber schon auf  (fast) allen Geräten)

*2. Mediawand (Wohnzimmer):*
LG-Flatscreen
LG BluRay-Player
TechniSat TechniCOrder ISIO STC
Samson Media ONE 5a Aktiv-Boxen (sollen abgelöst werden)
(hier kommt der DENON neu dazu)

*3. Esszimmer:*
Alter Röhren-TV (der irgendwann mal durch einen Flatscreen abgelöst wird)
Alter DVD-Festplatten-Receiver (wird auch irgendwann mal irgendwie abgelöst oder entfällt ganz)
Amazon Echo
Acer Laptop
Veho Mimi X3

*4. Sonstige Geräte:*
Amazon Echo Dot (Badezimmer)
OnePlus 3T Android-Smartphone (variabel  )

*Zu den Lautsprechern (Budget, je nach endgültiger Konfiguration so zwischen 500-1.000 € für alle Lautsprecher im Wohnzimmer - ohne ggf. Mutliroom-LS für andere Räume) habe ich folgende spezielle Fragen:*
- Welche Marken könnt ihr empfehlen/davon abraten (dass ich selber probe-hören soll, habe ich schon gelesen, aber ein paar Ansatzpunkte/Empfehlungen wären ganz nett. Teufel? Nubert? Denon? Yamaha? Sonos? Magnat?) 
- Das Wohnzimmer, wo sich das meiste abspielen soll, hat etwa 4,5x3,5m (Mediawand und Couch jeweils auf den langen Seiten). Was für Konfigurationen machen da Sinn? 7.1 wird wohl schon platz-technisch ausscheiden?
- Ich habe Katzen, daher ist immer eine Frage, wie die Verkabelung bei den Lautsprechern organisiert ist bzw. was es ggf. sogar ohne Kabel gibt?
- Der DENON hat ja mit *HEOS *ein Multiroomsystem. Hat da schon jemand Erfahrungen? Auch mit den Multiroom-Lautsprechern für andere Räume? Und die Alexas sollen sich da wohl auch irgendwie einbinden lassen?


----------



## totovo (5. Januar 2018)

*AW: DENON AVR-X2400H - Wie einbinden/mit Lautsprechern ergänzen?*

Moin,

Also den PC würde ich einfach per HDMI an den AVR anschließen, dann kannst du am TV darüber zocken, Filme schauen, etc. Der Ton wird dann auch per HDMI übertragen.
Die anderen Geräte auch einfach per HDMI an den AVR anschließen, der übernimmt dann die Verwaltung. Der AVR wiederum wird per HDMI an den TV angeschlossen. Sollte dein TV schon ACR unterstützen, wird der Ton über das gleiche HDMI-Kabel auch an den AVR geschickt.

Echo, Laptop, Tablett etc. kannst du dann entweder per Bluetooth oder HDMI/AUX verbinden 

Zu den Boxen:
Ich selbst habe einen Denon 1300X und ein 5.1 Setup von Klipsch in einem ähnlich großen Wohnzimmer. Ich mag die Kombination sehr gerne und Klipsch hat meiner Meinung nach ein sehr gutes Preis-Leistungs Verhältnis. Es gilt allerdings auch hier: Nichts geht über probehören in einem Fachgeschäft. Der Klang von Klipsch ist zwar sehr ausgewogen aber ein bisschen wärmer als bei anderen Herstellern, dass mag nicht jeder.

(Mein Setup: Denon 1300X 2* 260F Standboxen, 250C Center, 240S Surround und ein R-12 SW Subwoofer. 

Ich nutze auch 2 große Standboxen, weil ich viel Musik höre. Es wäre ganz gut, wenn du mal ausführen könntest, für was du das Setup hauptsächlich nutzt? 
Bei Klipsch wärst du bei ~1500€ für 5.1 dabei. Kannst du 2-3 Fotos von deinem Wohnzimmer machen?

Die Kabel sind bei mir alle in Kabelkanälen verschwunden, da kommt eigentlich keine Katze dran  Von Wireless Übertragung halte ich nicht so viel, geht aber zur Not auch.


----------



## GTStar (5. Januar 2018)

*AW: DENON AVR-X2400H - Wie einbinden/mit Lautsprechern ergänzen?*

Erstmal vielen Dank für deine Ideen 

Solange ich den einen Monitor noch über DVI angeschlossen habe, würde das mit HDMI gehen, ich müsste nur schauen, was ist, wenn ich zwei Monitore per HDMI anschließe.

Ok, den Rest also einfach per HDMI anstöpseln 

Klipsch schaue ich mir auch mal an: Fotos folgen vielleicht noch.

Für was ich das Setup nutze, kann ich noch gar nicht sagen. Ich höre gerne Musik, aber schaue gerne auch Serien und Filme und will mir eigentlich beides damit etwas "wohnlicher" machen - bisher läuft beides gerne mal nebenher (wodurch ja jedes Setup nur bedingt Sinn macht  ).


----------



## totovo (6. Januar 2018)

*AW: DENON AVR-X2400H - Wie einbinden/mit Lautsprechern ergänzen?*

Naja, ob du zwei monitore per DVI und HDMI angeschlossen hast, oder 2 per HDMI ist eigentlich rille. Du musst es nur entsprechend konfigurieren.

Ich denke, dann fährst du mit zwei großen Standboxen und nem 5.0 Setup (also ohne Sub) erst mal ganz gut. Der Sub lohnt sich dann auch nur, wenn deine Nachbarn unempfindlich sind. Alles auf Zimmerlautstärke - ohne das die nachbarn davon all zu viel mitbekommen, schaffen die Standboxen auch.

Front: 2* Klipsch RP-260F Standlautsprecher, Farbe: schwarz: Amazon.de: Elektronik

Center: Klipsch RP-250C Center-Lautsprecher, Farbe: schwarz: Amazon.de: Elektronik

Back: 2*  Klipsch RP-240S Surround-Lautsprecher, Farbe: schwarz: Amazon.de: Audio & HiFi

oder: Klipsch RP-150M Lautsprecher (Paar), Farbe: ebony: Amazon.de: Elektronik


----------



## GTStar (24. Januar 2018)

*AW: DENON AVR-X2400H - Wie einbinden/mit Lautsprechern ergänzen?*

Ich habe es nicht vergessen, hatte nur wenig Zeit.

In der Summe ist mir die Investition noch etwas zu groß, schauen mir das aber nochmal genauer an. Ich plane aktuell mit rund 1.000 € für alles zusammen.


----------



## GTStar (29. Januar 2018)

*AW: DENON AVR-X2400H - Wie einbinden/mit Lautsprechern ergänzen?*

Also mit den Klipsch läge ich ja bei über 1.500 €. Was wäre als etwas kleinere Lösung denkbar?

Mein Wohnzimmer sieht in etwas so aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (wie gesagt rund 15 qm - rechts neben dem Sofa ist die Tür, da ist nicht viel Platz. Links ist etwas Platz)

Teufel hat bis morgen noch 20% auf diverse Sets. Vielleicht wäre da was brauchbar? Lohnen sich Micro-Lautsprecher oder sollten es schon Standlautsprecher sein?
Heimkino Vergleich

Und worauf gilt es bei Film- bzw. Musik-Sound besonders zu achten?


----------



## GTStar (29. Januar 2018)

*AW: DENON AVR-X2400H - Wie einbinden/mit Lautsprechern ergänzen?*

Das hört sich bspw. sinnvoll für meine Raumgröße an und kostet mit Gutschein, ist runtergesetzt von 1.200 € auf 1.000 € und kostet mit Gutschein nur 800 €: Cubycon online kaufen | Teufel

Hat da jemand Erfahrung mit? Ist es eventuell für Musik zu schmalbrüstig?

Alternativ die Superhelden: Ultima 40 Surround "5.1-Set" online kaufen | Teufel Standlautsprecher, aber für denselben Preis.

Etwas teurer, aber mit Gutschein noch gut im Rahmen wären:
Die LT4s mit Säulen: LT 4 "5.1-Set L" online kaufen | Teufel und
Lt 4-Power: LT 4 Power XL Edition "5.1-Set M" online kaufen | Teufel
Auch schick: Das System 4 THX: System 4 THX online kaufen | Teufel


----------



## totovo (30. Januar 2018)

*AW: DENON AVR-X2400H - Wie einbinden/mit Lautsprechern ergänzen?*

Also teufel würde ich im heimkinobereich nicht kaufen. Das ist in der Regel seinen Preis nicht wert!

Dein Raum ist wirklich ziemlich voll, nen Sinnvolles 5.1 Setup wird da sehr schwer, zumal die Couch direkt (?) an der Rückwand steht...

Preis-Leistungstechnisch ist nubert auch super...
Vielleicht sowas:

2* Nubert nuBox 483 - HiFi- und Heimkino - Standlautsprecher (Stuck): Amazon.de: Audio & HiFi ~ 550€

1* Nubert nuBox CS-413 - Heimkino - Center-Lautsprecher (Stuck): Amazon.de: Audio & HiFi ~260€

2* Nubert nuBox 303 - HiFi- und Heimkino - Regal-/Dipol-Lautsprecher (Stuck): Amazon.de: Audio & HiFi ~350€ als Dipole nutzbar, was bei deiner Konfiguration durchaus sinn macht

wärst du bei ~1200€ bei Amazon, wobei man die mit ein bisschen Recherche sicher noch günstiger bekommt!
Davon hast du deutlich mehr als von dem Teufel Kram!

Ansonsten ist Dali noch gut, Klipsch hat auch günstigere Sets im Angebot, kann ich dir noch mal raussuchen


----------



## Zappaesk (30. Januar 2018)

*AW: DENON AVR-X2400H - Wie einbinden/mit Lautsprechern ergänzen?*

Ich würde in so einem kleinen Raum von normalen Standlautsprechern abraten. Diese benötigen nämlich Platz beim Aufstellen (min 0.5, besser 1m nach allen Seiten zur nächsten Wand + min 2.5, besser 3m zum Hörplatz), wenn man dann noch berücksichtigt, dass auch der Hörplatz min 0.5m vor der Wand sein sollte (unabhängig von den Boxen), dann geht dir sehr schnell der Platz in deiner Wohnkammer aus.

Bei so kleinen Zimmern fährt man mit Kompaktboxen sehr viel besser. Diese sollten zwar auch nicht direkt an der Wand stehen, sind aber nicht ganz so kritisch (hängt wie immer aber vom Einzelfall ab). 

Um es mal auszusprechen Standboxen sind nicht besser als Kompakte! Der Hauptvorteil liegt darin dass diese tendentiell lauter spielen und oft mit weniger Leistung betrieben werden können. Nachteilig ist, dass sie schwieriger aufzustellen sind und dass die Gehäuse bei gleichem Aufwand weniger stabil sind, das stört die Feindynamik und oft speziell die Mittenwiedergabe (Stimmen...).

Empfehlenswert wären daher Kompaktboxen, die gerne auch einen relativ großen Teiftöner haben dürfen, aber idealerweise für wandnahe Aufstellung geeignet sind bzw dahingehend tunen lassen. Modelltechnisch muss man einfach mal im Fachhandel(!) anhören bzw ausleihen was es so gibt. Das ist Geschmackssache und da tickt jeder anders, ich finde z.B. Nubert mittlerweile schlimm und Canton sogar sehr, andere mögen das...

Alternativ, für das beste P/L Verhältnis kann man auch DIY Bausätze kaufen und dann selbst werkeln. Da kommt dann fürs Geld wirklich das meiste rüber, verlangt aber einen gewissen Aufwand, denn man stemmen können muss (schwer ist es ansich nicht, aber man braucht ein wenig Zeit und Platz). Auch hier kann man sich vorher Boxen anhören (Vertriebe und Hersteller wie Straßacker, Blue planet Audio, Visaton... bieten Hörräume, dazu kann man sich in einschlägigen Foren umhören ob jemand die gewünschte Box gebaut hat und einen hören lässt). Weiterer Vorteil, es gibt für jede Anwendungsnische geeignete Bausätze, wandnah ist kein Ding (man kann auch die Abstimmung selbst beeinflussen und sich so eine geeignete Box selbst generieren - nachfragen wie es geht!) und nicht zuletzt, dass man die Box so gestalten kann, wie es einem gefällt.


----------



## GTStar (30. Januar 2018)

*AW: DENON AVR-X2400H - Wie einbinden/mit Lautsprechern ergänzen?*

Danke für Eure Meinung. Teufel kommt ja generell nicht so gut weg, bei Hifi-Fans 
Kommen auch bei Musik nicht so gut weg. Und Musik sollen die ja definitiv auch können! Dann nehme ich die erstmal aus dem Fokus raus.

Zum Raum: Ja, ich habe nicht wirklich viel Platz und schon gar nicht für  größere Abstände zu Wänden.  Auch die Couch kann ich nicht mehr in den  Raum hinein stellen. Ist jetzt schon eng genug. Daher wäre schon etwas  sinnvoll, was auch für engere Räume sinnvoll ist. Hört sich dann ja nach  Kompaktboxen an?

Nubert hat mir mein Bruder auch empfohlen, das genannte Set wäre mit 1.200 € tatsächlich noch gerade so im Rahmen. Was wäre da von Klipsch noch sinnvoll? Dali sagte mir noch gar nix, habe ich gerade mal gegoogled. Hab da aber auch keine Komplettsysteme gefunden. Müsste mir dir auch manuell zusammen stellen?

Gerne dann auch Kompaktboxen. Die stehen dann aber auf Ständern? Denn zumindest rechts habe ich ja kein Regal und die Wände hier... sagen wir mal so, dass ich froh um jede Schraube bin, die ich da nicht versuchen muss anzubringen 

Und bitte keine Bausätze. Ich habe zwar keine zwei linken Hände, das ist aber nun wirklich nicht meine Lieblingsbeschäftigung. Das überlasse ich Profis, von denen ich es fertig kaufe 

PS: Verkabelung ist da meist auch noch nicht dabei, oder? Wo weiß ich vorher, was ich alles benötige?


----------



## Zappaesk (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: DENON AVR-X2400H - Wie einbinden/mit Lautsprechern ergänzen?*

Geh doch in den Fachhandel und hör es dir an was es gibt. Alternativ bestell das eine oder andere Pärchen und höre es dir daheim an. Marken gibts wie Sand am Meer, B&W, Canton, Dali, Klipsch, Nubert, Monitor Audio, Elac, Heco,... die bauen alle ordentliche Boxen, die einem aber halt gefallen müssen. Das kann dir hier niemand abnehmen.

Verkabelung? Ich wundere mich wirklich immer, wie viele Fragen zu Kabeln kommen. Um Lautsprecher anzuschließen brauchts Lautsprecherkabel...


----------



## Dr Bakterius (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: DENON AVR-X2400H - Wie einbinden/mit Lautsprechern ergänzen?*

Richtig, einfach mal ein paar Stunden bei den lokalen Händlern rumlungern und schauen ( noch besser hören ) was die in deinem Preisgefüge anbieten. Dann kannst du mit den Ergebnissen ja die Kandidaten durch den Wolf drehen lassen. Hörgewohnheiten und Hörvermögen lassen sich eh nicht in eine Norm pressen und müssen daher selbst ermittelt werden. Hier zb mal als Beispiel Quadral, Jamo und Wharfedale und wenn Schmalhans Küchenmeister ist vielleicht noch Magnat.


----------



## Tilfred (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: DENON AVR-X2400H - Wie einbinden/mit Lautsprechern ergänzen?*

Ich würde vorschlagen 4 x die gleiche 2 Wege Kompaktbox je auf einen Ständer. Center kann simuliert werden mittels
Deines Gerätes, wenn es das kann, oder Software. Da könntest Du ja einfach mal 2 verschiedene Pärchen bestellen zwecks
Vergleich. Boxen die preislich zusammen liegen nehmen sich in der Regel nicht viel, hier kannst Du deinem Geschmack bezüglich
des Aussehens freien Lauf lassen. Woofer würde ich erst probieren wenn die Boxen geklärt sind und dann vielleicht mal was 
anderes als 0815 Bassreflex zum vergleichen nehmen. 

Von vorne auf den TV betrachtet einen Sockelleistenkanal abringen von links bis zu hinteren Ecke und von da zur hinteren 
Ecke neben der Tür. 

1,5 Quadrat Kupfer Kabel reicht für die kurzen Strecken dicke und sollte auch im Kanal nicht so dick auftragen. Mit 25-
30 m solltest Du für Alle Boxen hinkommen, ausmessen.


----------



## Zappaesk (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: DENON AVR-X2400H - Wie einbinden/mit Lautsprechern ergänzen?*



Tilfred schrieb:


> Boxen die preislich zusammen liegen nehmen sich in der Regel nicht viel, hier kannst Du deinem Geschmack bezüglich
> des Aussehens freien Lauf lassen.



Naja, auch wenn dein Beitrag im Großen und Ganzen passt (über die Notwendigkeit eines Subwoofers kann man geteilter Meinung sein), so ist dieser Satz grundfalsch!

Nicht nur, dass unterschiedliche Boxen unterschiedlich aussehen, sie sind auch aufgrund der eingesetzten Technik, Philosophien, Materialien und nicht zuletzt ihrer Abstimmung unterschiedlich. Jeden dieser Punkte hört man und die Abstimmung entscheidet über die Eignung im konkreten Raum, der Rest darüber ob es einem gefällt oder nicht.

Zudem gibts für ein bestimmtes Budget so ziemlich alles, von der kleinen 3l Kompaktbox bis zur 30l Monsterkompakten mit 12" TT


----------



## Tilfred (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: DENON AVR-X2400H - Wie einbinden/mit Lautsprechern ergänzen?*



Zappaesk schrieb:


> Naja, auch wenn dein Beitrag im Großen und Ganzen passt , so ist dieser Satz grundfalsch!



Ich sprach von 2 Wege Kompaktboxen die sich im gleichen Preisrahmen befinden und den habe ich bei einem Gesamtbudget von ca 1200 €
bei 300- 400 +/- pro Paar veranschlagt und ich würde mir schon Boxen bestellen und auch vergleichen die mich auch optisch ansprechen, 
nicht nur technisch. 

Da bin ich nicht ganz so penibel weil ich weiß daß es beim Klang vielleicht Ideale gibt aber ganz sicher nicht beim Empfinden jedes Einzelnen.

Und deshalb hat sich für mich es am besten herausgestellt vergleichend! anzuhören. 

Ich präzisiere also meine Aussage entsprechend daß es mir da eher um Farbe, passend zur Einrichtung, und Verarbeitung 
als um Ausstattung ging.


----------



## Zappaesk (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: DENON AVR-X2400H - Wie einbinden/mit Lautsprechern ergänzen?*



Tilfred schrieb:


> Ich sprach von 2 Wege Kompaktboxen die sich im gleichen Preisrahmen befinden und den habe ich bei einem Gesamtbudget von ca 1200 €
> bei 300- 400 +/- pro Paar veranschlagt und ich würde mir schon Boxen bestellen und auch vergleichen die mich auch optisch ansprechen,
> nicht nur technisch.



Ja, so habe ich das auch verstanden, deswegen hab ich das ja auch so geschrieben. Boxen fürs gleiche Geld klingen nicht gleich, sind unterschiedlich abgestimmt, unterschiedlich groß und deswegen ist es keinesfalls egal was man nimmt. 

Klar, wenn man einen speziellen Designstil pflegen muss/will, dann kann man seine Auswahl darauf einschränken, aber auch dann klingts noch unterschiedlich und man hat eventuell akustisch zurückgesteckt. Im Übrigen ein großer Pluspunkt von DIY, da bau ich es so wie es mir gefällt unabhängig von der Technik. Aber es kann jeder machen wie er will, der eine sucht nach bestem Klang, der andere nach bester Optik...


----------



## GTStar (5. Februar 2018)

*AW: DENON AVR-X2400H - Wie einbinden/mit Lautsprechern ergänzen?*

Gibt es eine Seite, wo man geeignete Shops vor Ort suchen kann? Mit den google-Ergebnissen bin ich nicht so wirklich zufrieden. Viele Ein-Marken-Shops etc.
Dann schaue ich vielleicht über Karneval mal irgendwo rein und höre Probe. Wobei ich wohl nicht zu den Leuten gehöre, für den sich jedes Set ganz anders anhört. Ich will einfach nur etwas "gut klingendes" für einen angebrachten Preis 

Oder ich bestelle mir die Nuberts mal, das klang ganz gut. Aber Standboxen sind wirklich so weit von der Wand weg aufzustellen? Dann wird das bei mir schwer. Meine Idealvorstellung wären zwei Kompaktboxen neben dem Fernseher (da ist nur noch begrenzt Platz - aktuell stehen dort die zwei Samson, die ersetzt werden sollen), ein Center und zwei Standlautsprecher oder zwei Kompakte auf Ständern, rechts und links neben der Couch? Idealerweise schwarz (und/oder weiß), da meine Einrichtung s/w ist.

Das mit den Kabeln: Natürlich Lautsprecherkabel. Aber ich habe keine Ahnung von de Materie und wo es Unterschiede gibt und was beachtet werden muss. Daher danke an Tilfred.


----------



## Zappaesk (5. Februar 2018)

*AW: DENON AVR-X2400H - Wie einbinden/mit Lautsprechern ergänzen?*

Warumwillst du denn so verzweifelt Standboxen?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. Februar 2018)

*AW: DENON AVR-X2400H - Wie einbinden/mit Lautsprechern ergänzen?*

Für Rear reichen einfachere " Regalboxen "  wie zb. ein Modell unterhalb der Frontboxen oder eben alle 4 gleich. Eine Hitliste für Händler habe ich aber leider nicht in der Tasche


----------



## Zappaesk (5. Februar 2018)

*AW: DENON AVR-X2400H - Wie einbinden/mit Lautsprechern ergänzen?*

Woher kommst denn? Vlt kennt einen nen guten Laden bei dir in der Nähe?


----------



## GTStar (8. Februar 2018)

*AW: DENON AVR-X2400H - Wie einbinden/mit Lautsprechern ergänzen?*



Zappaesk schrieb:


> Warumwillst du denn so verzweifelt Standboxen?



Will ich gar nicht, ich will nur irgendwas, was ich auch sinnvoll unterbringen kann. Das müssen neben dem Sofa also Standboxen oder Kompakte (oder sonstwas) auf Ständern sein, denn irgendwelche kleineren Boxen auf den Boden zu stellen, macht ja keinen Sinn 
Und wie schon gesagt, bin ich froh über alles, was ich nicht irgendwie an der Wand befestigen muss. Die sind der Horror!

Wenn ihr mir irgendwas anderes Gutes in die Richtung empfehlen könnt, immer gerne!


----------



## GTStar (8. Februar 2018)

*AW: DENON AVR-X2400H - Wie einbinden/mit Lautsprechern ergänzen?*



Zappaesk schrieb:


> Woher kommst denn? Vlt kennt einen nen guten Laden bei dir in der Nähe?


Aus Köln(-Ehrenfeld)


----------



## Zappaesk (8. Februar 2018)

*AW: DENON AVR-X2400H - Wie einbinden/mit Lautsprechern ergänzen?*

Du findest in Köln keinen Hifi Händler? Ernsthaft? Google spuckt dutzende aus...


----------



## GTStar (8. Februar 2018)

*AW: DENON AVR-X2400H - Wie einbinden/mit Lautsprechern ergänzen?*

Ich finde einige (viele wäre übertrieben, oder ich nutze die falschen Suchbegriffe), aber da sind viele auf bestimmte Marken konzentriert oder gar Ein-Marken-Händler. Oder es sind Geschäfte, die eher auf Reparaturen spezialisiert zu sein scheinen. Es gibt hier sicher welche, aber eventuell haben die dann keine gescheite Homepage.

Also falls jemand einen guten Tipp hat, immer her damit


----------



## Zappaesk (8. Februar 2018)

*AW: DENON AVR-X2400H - Wie einbinden/mit Lautsprechern ergänzen?*

Ja klar ist ein Händler auf bestimmte Marken konzentriert. Der kann ja net alles da haben.
Wo ist da das Problem? Im Zweifelsfall einfach zum Hörer greifen und sich erkundigen.


----------



## GTStar (8. Februar 2018)

*AW: DENON AVR-X2400H - Wie einbinden/mit Lautsprechern ergänzen?*

Ich hätte ja gerne die hier genannten Marken mal miteinander verglichen.


----------



## Zappaesk (9. Februar 2018)

*AW: DENON AVR-X2400H - Wie einbinden/mit Lautsprechern ergänzen?*

Dazu musst eben zu verschiedenen Händlern gehen oder eben im Netz bestellen und daheim gegeneinander hören.


----------



## GTStar (24. Februar 2018)

*AW: DENON AVR-X2400H - Wie einbinden/mit Lautsprechern ergänzen?*

So, ich war heute mal bei einem Händler. Der hatte ELAC, Monitor Audio und Phonos (oder so ähnlich) da. 

Die ELAC waren gut, aber auch doppelt so teuer wie die Monitor Audio. Der Preisunterschied war meines Erachtens dabei nicht gererechtfertigt. Die Phonos fand ich schwach.

Wir haben zusammen ein Paket zusammengestellt aus einem Paar Monitor Audio Bronze 2 als Front, einen Monitor Audio Bronze Centre und zwei Monitor (keine Bronze, weiß aber nicht genau, wie die heißen, jedenfalls wohl vergleichbar mit den Bronze 1) als Rear:
Bronze | Hi-Fi Speakers | Monitor Audio

Zusammen rund 870 €. Zzgl. zwei Ständern für die Rears und Kabel (4 € je Meter).

Dazu ggf., wenn sich herausstellt, dass der Sub noch fehlt, käme nochmal ein Sub für ca. 600 €, dann wäre ich bei knapp unter 1.500 €, ohne Ständer und Kabel. Er meinte aber, dass ich den Sub ggf. gar nicht benötige.


Was sagt ihr dazu? ggf. würde ich gerne die Nubert noch dagegen testen. Die kann man aber nur online ordern, oder?


----------



## HisN (24. Februar 2018)

*AW: DENON AVR-X2400H - Wie einbinden/mit Lautsprechern ergänzen?*

Warum gehst Du das ganze nicht in Etappen an, dann musst Du nicht so um Deine 1000 Euro kämpfen?

Ich hab mir auch erst man den 2400h und einen Klipsch SW hingestellt und dann 6 alte Logitech Boxen abgeklemmt, die jetzt nach und nach durch weitere Klipsch ersetzt werden.

Bei Dir würde ich für die Musik mit 2x Front anfangen, für Deine 1000 Euro und dann den Center wenn wieder Kohle da ist.


----------



## GTStar (24. Februar 2018)

*AW: DENON AVR-X2400H - Wie einbinden/mit Lautsprechern ergänzen?*

Ich habe ja nix, was ich ersetze und schrittweise ersetzen kann 
Daher brauche ja mindestens irgendeine Grundausstattung - und möglichst auch eine, die es Sinn macht zu ergänzen.

PS: Es geht mir nicht darum, dass ich nur 1000-1500 € habe und es nicht mehr kosten darf oder ich gar darum kämpfen muss. Ich will nicht unbedingt mehr dafür ausgeben, weil ich es wohl nicht so exzessiv nutze, dass sich das rechtfertigt. Ich könnte mir auch was für 3000 € hinstellen, aber die meiste Zeit höre ich ja eh über Spotify oder schaue Serien im TV, wo ich die Technik gar nicht ausreizen kann. Geschweige denn, dass ich hier im Haus eh selten voll aufdrehen kann 

Daher habe ich mir die Grenze bei 1500 € gesetzt


----------



## Zappaesk (26. Februar 2018)

*AW: DENON AVR-X2400H - Wie einbinden/mit Lautsprechern ergänzen?*

Du kannst mit der Grundausstattung in Stereo anfangen, kein Sub, kein Center, keine Rears - oder eine Kombination daraus je nach Gusto. Sub brauchts ohnehin nicht zwingend, das kann man normal auch mit passenden Boxen lösen - ich habe die Pläne zu einem Sub auch aufgegeben als meine aktuellen Boxen fertig geworden sind.

Order doch mal die Nuberts und leih die Monitor Audios dazu aus - bei nem vernünftigen Händler geht das, eine evtl. erhobene Gebühr würde im Falle eines Kaufs angerechnet werden.

Kannst aber auch noch zu mehr Händlern gehen um deinen Horizont zu erweitern. Man muss nicht alles gehört haben - schafft das auch nicht, aber man sollte genug gehört haben um die Auswahl nachher auch bewusst treffen zu können.


----------



## GTStar (4. März 2018)

*AW: DENON AVR-X2400H - Wie einbinden/mit Lautsprechern ergänzen?*

Ich habe inzwischen die *Monitor Audio* mal in 5.0/5.1 Zusammenstellung  hören können und werde sie mir wohl mal nachhause ausleihen.

Außerdem habe ich bei einem anderen Händler noch die *Tannoy Mercury 7.2 *probe hören  können, die mir fast noch besser gefielen. Die werde ich wohl mal  nebeneinander stellen und dann vielleicht die *nubert *noch dazu. Oder die *Klipsch*. Oder beide.

Und dann läuft es so oder so wohl wirklich auf 5.0 hinaus.


----------



## GTStar (5. März 2018)

*AW: DENON AVR-X2400H - Wie einbinden/mit Lautsprechern ergänzen?*

Es werden wohl ziemlich sicher zwei kompakte Front, 1 Center und 2 etwas kleinere kompakte Rear auf Ständern. Da der Sub somit zunächst weg fällt, bleibt natürlich etwas Luft im Budget.

Da mir beide bisherigen Händler empfohlen haben, die beiden Front zu testen und danach zu entscheiden (wenn die gefallen, gefällt auch das Gesamtpaket), schaue ich mir jetzt verschiedene Front an:

Ich habe mir die nubert nuBox 383 bestellt und werde mir die* Tannoy Mercury 7.2* und die *Monitor Audio Bronze 2* jeweils mal ausleihen und die drei gegeneinander laufen lassen.

Die *Klipsch RP-160M* habe ich außerdem ins Auge gefasst. Allerdings sind diese derzeit nicht so gut lieferbar. Ich habe aber morgen nach der Arbeit ggf. auch die Möglichkeit, die mal vor Ort beim Händler zu begutachten. Der hat die auch lieferbar. Dann mal sehen, ob die mit ins Rennen kommen 

Das muss dann aber auch reichen 

PS: In einem anderen Geschäft könnte ich mir noch die  *Wharfdale Diamond 11er* Reihe anschauen. Aber ich denke, es wird dann auch zu viel. Die wurden hier ja auch noch nicht als Tipp genannt.


----------



## Zappaesk (6. März 2018)

*AW: DENON AVR-X2400H - Wie einbinden/mit Lautsprechern ergänzen?*

Nur weil hier bestimmte Typen nicht als Tip genannt werden, heißt das nicht, dass diese nix taugen. Wharfdale ist recht unbekannt und eigentlich nur Leuten, die sich wirklich mit der Materie beschäftigen bekannt. Aus eigener Erfahrung weiß ich aber, dass die sehr gute Boxen bauen.

Im Übrigen, auch nicht genannt: KEF - die hatte ich bis vor kurzem selbst im Wohnzimmer stehen, sehr gut, gerade auch die Koax Modelle!


----------



## GTStar (6. März 2018)

*AW: DENON AVR-X2400H - Wie einbinden/mit Lautsprechern ergänzen?*

KEF hatte bisher keiner, die müsste ich sonst ja auch noch irgendwo bestellen.

Hmm. Vielleicht höre ich mir die Wharfdale ja doch nochmal mit an. Klipsch Probe hören hat sich heute eher erledigt, da die wohl im Moment alle Lieferzeit haben und ich da mindestens noch eine Woche warten müsste, um die Probe zu hören.  Interessanterweise bietet derselbe Händler sie aber im Netz zum Verkauf aus "Sofort lieferbar". Daher habe ich sie da gerade bestellt.

Dann hätte ich 4 oder gar 5 zur Auswahl.


----------



## Zappaesk (6. März 2018)

*AW: DENON AVR-X2400H - Wie einbinden/mit Lautsprechern ergänzen?*

Unterm Strich wirst du eh nie alle in Frage kommenden Modelle anhören können. Das wäre sicherlich dutzende Modelle - das treibt einen bloß ich den Wahnsinn.


----------



## GTStar (6. März 2018)

*AW: DENON AVR-X2400H - Wie einbinden/mit Lautsprechern ergänzen?*

Deswegen sage ich ja, dass es jetzt langsam reichen muss


----------



## GTStar (9. März 2018)

*AW: DENON AVR-X2400H - Wie einbinden/mit Lautsprechern ergänzen?*

Also die *Wharfedale*-Konfiguration (*Diamond* *11.2* als Front, Vorgänger vom *11.CS* und *11.0* als Rear) konnte schon gut was, ich war beeindruckt. Der Händler hat mir auch einen ganz guten Preis inklusive guter Kabel gemacht. 930 € (Boxen) + rund 240 € (für die Kabel, waren aber für die Front auch sehr gute á 17 € lfd. Meter, plus Stecker) = ca. 1.050 €. Also rund 100 € Paket-Rabatt.

Natürlich blöd, dass ich jetzt vor meinem Stereo-Test der anderen 4 Boxen einen Surround- und Stereotest gemacht habe  Ich hoffe das verfälscht meine Wahrnehmung nicht zu sehr.

Morgen teste ich dann die *Monitor Audio Bronze*, *Tannoy Mercury* und *nubert nubox* - Mitte der Woche folgen noch die *Klipsch RP*.


----------



## GTStar (10. März 2018)

*AW: DENON AVR-X2400H - Wie einbinden/mit Lautsprechern ergänzen?*

So, ich habe jetzt die drei Boxen angeschlossen.

Erstmal paarweise gegeneinander spielen lassen. Zunächst Film (aber da sind nicht wirklich Unterschiede erkennbar - hier bräuchte ich wohl eher das gesamte 5.0-Set) und dann Musik.

Ich finde es bockschwer zu sagen, was mir auf Dauer besser gefallen könnte. Ja, es gibt Unterschiede, aber ich könnte nichtmal definieren, was für welche. 

Um einen direkteren Vergleich zu haben, habe ich dann jeweils rechts und links eine andere Box angeschlossen, um den direkten Vergleich zu haben. Auch da fällt es mir aber nicht leicht.

Mit ganz leichter Tendenz (aber wirklich minimal) laufen die Monitor Audio hinter den Tannoy und den nubert. Aber so ganz sicher bin ich mir da noch nicht. Auch, was den Vergleich Tannoy und nubert angeht.

Um ganz fair zu sein, habe ich Audyssey auch nochmal mit den nubert gemacht (hatte zuvor mit den Tannoy eingemessen) - oder ist das eher unerheblich, mit welchen Boxen ich einmesse? Ich kann ja nicht laufend neu einmessen 

Und mir ist aufgefallen, dass ich eventuell die ganze Zeit einen Denkfehler hatte. Ich bin bei Standboxen von Boxen, die auf dem Boden stehen ausgegangen. Nun habe ich beim Testen die Kompakten ja gestapelt, um schnell die Kabel wechseln zu können. Kann man da nicht dann auch eine Standbox hinstellen und ggf. Geld sparen oder bessere Qualität fürs selbe Geld bekommen?

Foto folgt im nächsten Post (muss ich vom Handy machen).


----------



## GTStar (10. März 2018)

*AW: DENON AVR-X2400H - Wie einbinden/mit Lautsprechern ergänzen?*

So sieht es gerade bei mir aus:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zappaesk (10. März 2018)

*AW: DENON AVR-X2400H - Wie einbinden/mit Lautsprechern ergänzen?*

Du stapelst die Boxen, die du gegeneinander anhörst? Das ist natürlich Unfug! Boxen müssen richtig stehen, wenn man sie probehört. Die Aufstellung und auch die Höhe des Hochtöners sind ganz entscheidend! Gleiche Bedingungen heißt eben auch gleich gute/schlechte Aufstellung. Du kannst so ja auch nie herausfinden ob eine Box zu deinem Raum passt, wenn sie auf dem Boden steht und dein Schienbein beschallen muss.

Lass den Einmessquatsch weg und vergleiche die Boxen ohne das. Eine Box einzumessen und die Anderen mit deren Einstellungen laufen zu lassen ist ja hanebüchen. Da kann nix gescheites bei rauskommen. Die Bedingungen sollten schon gleich sein für alle Kandidaten!

Ebenfalls dein Gedanke die Kabel schnell wechseln zu können. Ich kann mir richtig vorstellen, wie du schon bei den letzten klängen eines Stücks aufspringst und die Kabel möglichst schnell umsteckst. Wie soll man so vergleichen? Hör lieber in Ruhe über eine längere Zeit die Boxen nacheinander an. Hektisches Umstecken führt zu keinem Erkenntnisgewinn, sondern nur zu Teststress.

Wieso sollte man bei einer Standbox Geld sparen oder was besseres fürs Geld bekommen? Die Gehäuse sind erheblich aufwändiger (wenn man es gescheit macht), also kann fürs gleiche Geld nur an der Technik gespart werden - ob das dann besser ist sei mal dahin gestellt. Generell sind Standboxen weder besser oder schlechter als Kompakte, sondern halt ne andere Bauform. Unausrottbar dieses Vorurteil wie mir scheint!

Edit: eben noch das Bild gesehen. So gehts wirklich nicht! Stell da die Box hin, die du gerade anhörst! Das ist doch kein Lagerraum!
Was ist denn das für Musik?


----------



## GTStar (10. März 2018)

*AW: DENON AVR-X2400H - Wie einbinden/mit Lautsprechern ergänzen?*

Ich bitte um Nachsicht, ich bin eben Boxen-Noob. Ich mache es erstmal so, wie es für mich logisch erscheint 

Wenn ich das Einmessen weglasse, dann ist der Klang bei allen aber ja vermutlich schlechter als das, was ich mit Einmessung erwarten kann, korrekt? Also "gleiche" Bedingungen sind es dann auch nicht ganz, weil sich vielleicht bei der ein oder anderen Box per Einmessung noch mehr rausholen lässt als bei anderen  Aber dennoch überzeugt, dann lasse ich das Einmessen mal weg.

Ok, ich verstehe den Punkt mit dem "jede Box längere Zeit laufen lassen", aber ich wollte einen direkten Vergleich, d.h. gleicher Song mit anderer Box, auch mal mitten im Song wechseln. Das komplette Austauschen der Boxen ist dafür ja sehr umständlich, daher das Stapeln (ich habe mich bei den oberen dann auch gezielt gestellt/höher gesetzt, um das ein bisschen auszugleichen). In den seltensten Fällen werde ich am idealen Platz vor den Boxen sitzen, wenn ich Musik höre. Ideal wird der Klang dann also nie sein. Von daher sind die Textbedingungen dadurch gar nicht mal so verzerrt.
Der Gedanke dahinter war zudem, dass ich zum Testen ja leider nicht unbegrenzt Zeit habe, da die geliehenen Boxen schon am Dienstag oder Mittwoch zurück müssen und ich morgen auch nicht zuhause bin. Abends testen ist dank der Nachbarn auch nur teilweise bzw. nur leise möglich. Von daher die Idee mit dem direkten Wechsel, um die wenige Zeit optimal zu nutzen.

Zur Standbox: Ok. War ja auch nur eine Idee, weil zuerst für vorne Standboxen empfohlen wurden  D.h. deine Empfehlung wäre es klar, bei Kompakten zu bleiben und nicht die Standboxen der selben Reihe ins Auge zu fassen?


Und gut, ich lerne ja und höre dann jetzt nochmal alle drei Paare hintereinander durch. Natürlich ohne die Einmessung zu nutzen(!) und jeweils auf demselben Platz und schaue mal, ob ich da irgendwelche Langzeit-Unterschiede merke.


----------



## GTStar (13. März 2018)

*AW: DENON AVR-X2400H - Wie einbinden/mit Lautsprechern ergänzen?*

So, die Monitor Audio und Tannoy muss ich morgen (heute) zurück bringen. Wirklich ausreizen konnte ich leider alle drei in der kurzen Zeit nicht. Dafür habe ich meinen Nachbarn geärgert... Laut hören werde ich wohl selten können. 

Insgesamt haben die Monitor Audio ganz knapp am schlechtesten abgeschnitten. Ich kann gar nicht sagen, warum. Zwischen den Tannoy und den nubert schwanke ich. Sie hören sich anders an, aber auch hier kann ich nicht sagen, wo der Unterschied genau ist. Ich meine, die Tannoy klingen etwas angenehmer (wärmer?), dafür haben die nubert mehr Volumen (aber die sind ja auch doppelt so groß). Spricht insgesamt aber durchaus für die 100 € günstigeren und ziemlich genau halb so großen Tannoy  
Jetzt ist die Frage, ob mir der Unterschied 100 € wert sind - und natürlich, wie die Qualität der restlichen 3.0 ist. Die kann ich ja leider nicht testen. 

Jetzt bin ich auf Ende der Woche gespannt, ob mich die Klipsch noch merklich beeindrucken können. Und ich glaube, danach höre ich mir die Wharfedale nochmal im Laden an. Das 5.0-Setup hat mich ja durchaus beeindruckt, ich möchte die nochmal gezielt im Stereo hören, um zumindest ansatzweise vergleichen zu können.

Leichter wird die Entscheidung wohl aber nicht wirklich...


----------



## GTStar (13. März 2018)

*AW: DENON AVR-X2400H - Wie einbinden/mit Lautsprechern ergänzen?*

So, die Boxen sind zurück, jetzt stehen nur noch die nubert hier. Allerdings erstmal ohne Kabel.

Was ist eure Meinung, was ein gutes Kabel kosten sollte bzw.  ab wann es Blödsinn wird? Bei einem kostet das empfohlene Kabel 5 € je Meter, beim anderen 3,20 € und beim dritten 16,79 € (empfiehlt er für die Front und Center, wären also nur knapp 4 Meter, für den Rest reichten auch die 3-4 € Standardkabel).

Viele halten das ja komplett für Esoterik, aber viele schreiben auch, dass man zwischen Baumarkt und etwas teureren schon Unterschiede bemerkt. Nur die 100er €-Kabel seien "Quatsch". Daher überlege ich die letzte Variante zu nehmen. Wenn ich die im Paket mit den Wharfedale kaufen sollte, bekomme ich das Paket ja auch insgesamt günstiger.


Der Monitor Audio-Händler konnte die Entscheidung nachvollziehen/akzeptieren und meinte Tannoy sei ja auch eine gute Marke. Nur von nubert hält er nix ("ich weiß ja, wie die sich anhören")

Der Tannoy-Händler hätte mir gerne noch als Alternative Q Acoustics gegeben, aber die hat er leider aktuell nicht. Er hofft natürlich darauf, dass es die Tannoy werden. Zu den Klipsch meinte er, das sei ein ganz anderes Kaliber. Er kennt die von einem Bekannten. Je nach Musik würden die wichtig Spaß machen. Vor allem laut, wo sie ihre Hörner ausspielen können. Ich bekam aber den Tipp auch mal leise zu testen, um dann der Hochtöner nicht untergeht.
Zu nubert kann er nichts sagen, die kennt er nicht. Von Wharfedale hält er nicht so viel. Denen fehlt aus seiner Sicht die "Natürlichkeit". Und die wären inzwischen reine Asiaten, hätten nix mehr mit dem ursprünglichen englischen Hersteller zu tun. Zudem würden die nun auch Richtung Direktvertrieb gehen und die Einzelhändler rausdrängen (danach frage ich am Freitag mal, wenn ich die im Stereo teste). Er kennt allerdings die aktuellen Modelle nicht, nur ältere. Ich habe ihm berichtet, dass ich die im 5.0-Surround ganz gut fand. Jetzt ist er mal gespannt, wie ich mich entscheide.


----------



## totovo (14. März 2018)

*AW: DENON AVR-X2400H - Wie einbinden/mit Lautsprechern ergänzen?*

Also ich kann dir sagen, dass die Klipsch auch leise sehr präzise und ausgewogen spielen. Das ist meiner Meinung nach auch die wichtigste Disziplin. Wenn eine Box an den Limits läuft kann man die vielen kleinen Details gar nicht raushören - keine Frage auch da sollte eine gute Box sauber klingen und nicht klirren, knirschen, schweingen, etc.

Also meine meinung zu Kabeln ist, wenn du nicht 20m am Stück verlegst und unter einer Hoschspannungsleitung wohnst, reichen einfache Kabel aus 99,99% Kupfer (OFC), dass ist das wichtigste Kriterium. Ob du eine krasse Abschirmung brauchst, hängt denke ich von deinen Gegebenheiten ab. Ich konnte da noch nie einen Unterschied höhren 

Zum Beispiel: DCSk 30m - 2x4mm2 Lautsprecherkabel transparent |: Amazon.de: Elektronik
2,5mm² sollten aber auch locker reichen: Kabeldirekt Pro Series Lautsprecherkabel transparent: Amazon.de: Elektronik


----------



## GTStar (15. März 2018)

*AW: DENON AVR-X2400H - Wie einbinden/mit Lautsprechern ergänzen?*

Danke für den Tipp. Ich habe mir die 2,5er bestellt


----------



## Zappaesk (15. März 2018)

*AW: DENON AVR-X2400H - Wie einbinden/mit Lautsprechern ergänzen?*

Naja, ich find ja, dass sich Klipsch immer etwas grobschlächtig anhört. Das passt je nach Musik mal ganz gut und mal gar nicht. Aber wenn sie euch gefallen, wünsch ich euch viel Spaß damit - die Geschmäcker sind ja zum Glück verschieden.


----------



## GTStar (15. März 2018)

*AW: DENON AVR-X2400H - Wie einbinden/mit Lautsprechern ergänzen?*

Ich konnte sie ja bisher nicht hören. Von daher habe ich noch keine Meinung 
Ich hoffe, die kommen bald mal an.


----------



## GTStar (16. März 2018)

*AW: DENON AVR-X2400H - Wie einbinden/mit Lautsprechern ergänzen?*

Die Wharfedale haben mich heute im Stereo-Betrieb nicht so überzeugt.

Dafür kamen heute die Klipsch und die Kabel. Morgen wir testgehört


----------



## GTStar (17. März 2018)

*AW: DENON AVR-X2400H - Wie einbinden/mit Lautsprechern ergänzen?*

Ich werde mich wohl für die Klipsch entscheiden, die ich heute testhören konnte 

Ich habe übrigens jetzt die RP-160M.

Dazu soll dann noch der RP-250C als Center kommen und vermutlich die kleinen R-15M als Rear.

Edit: Als Rear vermutlich sogar nur die R-14M, die nehmen weniger Platz weg und reichen als Rear vermutlich auch.


----------



## GTStar (17. März 2018)

*AW: DENON AVR-X2400H - Wie einbinden/mit Lautsprechern ergänzen?*

Womit verbinde ich eigentlich den PC mit dem Denon, wenn ich damit über den PC Musik hören möchte und nicht das PC-Bild am TV haben will?

Dennoch auch mit dem HDMI-Kabel von GraKa zu Denon?

Oder HDMI von Motherboard zu Denon?

Oder Soundkabel (welches?) von Motherboard zu Denon?

So langsam komme ich dem Finale näher - aber es kommen auch immer wieder neue Fragen auf


----------



## HisN (17. März 2018)

*AW: DENON AVR-X2400H - Wie einbinden/mit Lautsprechern ergänzen?*

Du hast die Wahl. HDMI, Soundkabel, Netzwerk. Für nix muss die Glotze an sein. Du steuerst das ja am PC.


----------



## GTStar (17. März 2018)

*AW: DENON AVR-X2400H - Wie einbinden/mit Lautsprechern ergänzen?*

Ok, stimmt. Per Netzwerkkabel geht ja auch noch (wäre in dem Fall dann über meine Fritzbox).

Gibt es eine Variante, die insgesamt am besten/flexibelsten ist? Bzw. welche Option schließt welche Nutzungsmöglichkeiten aus?

Soundkabel zB schließt ja die Nutzung des TVs als Bildschirm definitiv aus. Wie sieht es bei HDMI und Netzwerkkabel aus? Oder muss man, um alles perfekt nutzen zu können, Netzwerk und HDMI anschließen?


----------



## HisN (17. März 2018)

*AW: DENON AVR-X2400H - Wie einbinden/mit Lautsprechern ergänzen?*

Fangen wir doch einfach von vorne an.
Welche Anwendung gibt an Deinem PC Musik wieder, das gibt doch am Ende die Möglichkeiten vor.


----------



## GTStar (17. März 2018)

*AW: DENON AVR-X2400H - Wie einbinden/mit Lautsprechern ergänzen?*

V.a. Spotify - wobei das der Denon auch noch könnte. Aber da hat man am PC ja mehr Möglichkeiten. Das kann ich allerdings auch noch über die Spotify-App steuern.

Außerdem Youtube über Firefox (dann ggf. auch mit Bild) und Kodi habe ich auch irgendwo, aber noch nie verwendet. Windows Media Player könnte theoretisch auch zum Einsatz kommen, wäre aber eher die Ausnahme.

Und vielleicht ergibt sich wirklich mal die Situation, wo es hilfreich wäre, das PC-Bild am TV zu sehen. Auch wenn das nicht der Haupteinsatzzweck ist.


----------



## HisN (17. März 2018)

*AW: DENON AVR-X2400H - Wie einbinden/mit Lautsprechern ergänzen?*

Spotify kann sich per Netz mit dem Denon verbinden, wenn Du Premium bist.
YouTube würde ich dann auf Chrome "umlagern" das kann per Chromecast auch per Netz an den Denon schicken.
Für Bild bleibt Dir nur HDMI. Audio Ausgabe auf HDMI in der Taskleiste und dann geht auch der Ton rüber, egal ob nun Onboard oder Graka.


----------



## GTStar (17. März 2018)

*AW: DENON AVR-X2400H - Wie einbinden/mit Lautsprechern ergänzen?*

Jepp, Premium bin ich. Über WLAN nutze ich das auch schon mit diversen Geräten.


----------



## HisN (17. März 2018)

*AW: DENON AVR-X2400H - Wie einbinden/mit Lautsprechern ergänzen?*

Der Denon erscheint dann einfach in der Liste der Geräte.


----------



## GTStar (17. März 2018)

*AW: DENON AVR-X2400H - Wie einbinden/mit Lautsprechern ergänzen?*

Danke, das werde ich dann auch testen. Und unabhängig von Spotify? Geht alles übers Netzwerkkabel und/oder HDMI-Kabel?


----------



## HisN (17. März 2018)

*AW: DENON AVR-X2400H - Wie einbinden/mit Lautsprechern ergänzen?*

#56 ..
Tablett im Bett 
Tippe langsam.


----------



## GTStar (17. März 2018)

*AW: DENON AVR-X2400H - Wie einbinden/mit Lautsprechern ergänzen?*

NP 

Auf Chrome umsteigen will ich eigentlich nicht, aber dann schaue ich mir die Optionen nochmal an. Werde dann wohl erstmal auf die Kabel vom PC aus verzichten. Danke!

PS: Youtube kann ich von meinem Handy auch noch auf den TechniSat streamen, ist nur halt am Handy umständlicher zu bedienen


----------



## GTStar (18. März 2018)

*AW: DENON AVR-X2400H - Wie einbinden/mit Lautsprechern ergänzen?*

Ich überlege gerade noch, ob es hinten die R-15M bzw. R-14M (aber eher  die 15er, da die kaum größer und kaum teurer sind) werden, oder die  Surround-LS RP-240S...

Die stehen halt direkt rechts und links vom Sofa. Bieten sich da die Surround eher an?

Edit: Ich habe gerade gelesen, man sollte nicht zu viele Membrangrößen  mischen (falls das stimmt?). Ich habe ja bisher 6,25" mit den RP-160M  und 5,25" mit dem Center. Dann lieber die  R-15M?

Edit 2: Ich tendiere zu den Surround, wo dann die beiden Pole zur Seite  (also auf die Couch/auch mich) zielen und und die anderen beiden Pole  schräg nach vorne zielen, sodass sich die Achsen der anderen beiden Pole  vor dem TV treffen - so zumindest meine Vorstellung!?
Die Direktstrahler würden ja von rechts und links auf mich zielen - je  nachdem wo ich auf dem Sofa sitze, wäre ich einem der beiden näher. Die  Bipole verteilen den Sound vermutlich besser im Raum?

Edit 3: Argh, ich sehe gerade, dass die Surround ja JEWEILS 300 € das  Stück kosten. 600 € wollte ich dann doch nicht für die Rears ausgeben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dann bleiben nur noch die R-15M... Höchstens noch die R-14S?

Edit 4: die RS-14S sollen nicht so dolle sein. Also die R-15M. Und die  soll man scheinbar nicht direkt auf den Hörplatz richten. Ggf. sogar  leicht schräg Richtung Wand hinter der Couch. Da würde ich dann mal  experimentieren. Sie sollen ja gut klingen, wenn ich alleine auf der  Couch sitze, bei mehreren Leuten oder wenn ich mich woanders im Raum  befinde (zB am Schreibtisch). Da werde ich experimentieren müssen.

Edit  (noch eine?): Oder vielleicht springe ich doch über den Schatten und  hole mir die 250S? Ich bin mal gespannt auf eure Meinungen dazu, was  besser passen wird.
her an?


----------



## GTStar (19. März 2018)

*AW: DENON AVR-X2400H - Wie einbinden/mit Lautsprechern ergänzen?*

Center und Kabel sind nun bestellt.

Hat noch jemand Vorschläge/Tipps zu Surround vs. 15M? Ich ringe mit mir, was sinnvoller sein könnte


----------



## GTStar (21. März 2018)

*AW: DENON AVR-X2400H - Wie einbinden/mit Lautsprechern ergänzen?*

Mein Center ist übrigens da und als Rear habe ich die RP-150M bestellt. Zusätzlich noch Ständer. Ich bin gespannt


----------

